# homemade deflector



## arcticzl (Dec 7, 2002)

anybode know what i can use to make a homemade deflector for the top of my blade of my western plow to keep snow off my windshield?


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

You should buy a deflector made for your plow. That way there is no hassles and it should work well due to it being made to serve that purpose!


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*Yep!*

I made one from LEXAN. Works great. Length of plow and 8 inches wide.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Go find a section of a conveyor or other type deal and cut a strip of that, then find a piece of 1" flat stock, drill some holes in it and voila! a cheap deflector. btw, try to use stainless bolts of this, just incase you ever want to take it off, the bolts wont rust in the salt.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Yea i got a piece of conveyor belt from a quorey


----------



## arcticzl (Dec 7, 2002)

thanks every body


----------



## bwamx (Nov 12, 2001)

*home made Deflector*

The Best deflector Western sells is a 1/2 thick by 6-8 inch 
piece of rubber. I don't know if they still sell a plastic one but don't buy it , It will just get bent up.
As Snowybowtie says, just get some type of rubber and bolt it
to the top of blade, it will be the same as the one from western.
It makes a world of differance in light powder like the last storm.
I will not plow with out one.
Bob


----------

